# Rear Cargo Cover



## iggy17 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Cargo Cover?*

Does anyone know if a pull-out style cargo cover is available for the Atlas? There's a spot to store one under the floor and the cut outs in the cargo area for it to slide in but I haven't seen a single vehicle equipped with one yet?


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

iggy17 said:


> Does anyone know if a pull-out style cargo cover is available for the Atlas? There's a spot to store one under the floor and the cut outs in the cargo area for it to slide in but I haven't seen a single vehicle equipped with one yet?


The US models didn't include a cargo cover but Canadian models did include one in the price! However, there was a delay in production so they weren't ready when Canadian models started being delivered. In late July the first covers were delivered to Canadian Atlas owners who were owed one. This is when I ordered one through a Canadian VW dealer and had it shipped to me me in California. I'm not sure if US dealers have them yet.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

The US VW Atlas Order Guide I have says one is coming but not yet available:
Code APC - Privacy Cover - Tonneau privacy cover for rear cargo area - $195 - Not yet orderable, Start Of Production TBDA


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Funny that this post should come up! 

I'm from Canada and was at my local dealer yesterday checking out their showroom atlas. It was our "execline" your Sel Premium. 

The cargo cover was found under the rear trunk Mat by the subwoofer which surprised me as I haven't seen it anywhere before.(reviews, videos, photos, forums)


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

I wondered about why it wasn't included in the US model or even available as an option or through VW parts website. GjR32, would you have a part number? I might try to get one from up North.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd say our neighbors south of us still get the better deal as your Atlas' come with a better longer warranty. Versus a cover worth a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yul-Sav said:


> I wondered about why it wasn't included in the US model or even available as an option or through VW parts website. GjR32, would you have a part number? I might try to get one from up North.


The Canadian part number is 3CN-867-871-2RX. It was CAN$230. I bought mine from Cowell VW, Richmond, BC. The guys in the parts department were very helpful. Parts Dep: 604-273-5208. 
The cargo cover is really nice btw.


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you so much. My family is in Montreal and I'll have them pick one up for me.


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

Just a question on the length of the cargo cover. Does it cover the space behind the third row or does it cover the space behind the second row? A photo of it in place would be nice.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

bobell69 said:


> Just a question on the length of the cargo cover. Does it cover the space behind the third row or does it cover the space behind the second row? A photo of it in place would be nice.


It's for the space behind the second row when the 3rd row seats are folded down and not being used. I haven't posted pics as I don't know how the whole pic hosting thing works.


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> It's for the space behind the second row when the 3rd row seats are folded down and not being used. I haven't posted pics as I don't know how the whole pic hosting thing works.


That's what I was hoping for. Thanks


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Is the rear cargo cover available yet? I have not seen a part number online. I like that it stores under the floor when not in use.


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Is the rear cargo cover available yet? I have not seen a part number online. I like that it stores under the floor when not in use.


No US release yet that I have seen.... I heard some Canadian SEL Premiums got them from the factory.


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

My mom picked one up for me and sent it. It's nice. Just wished you could attach to the trunk so you don't have hook/unhook it all the time.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yul-Sav said:


> My mom picked one up for me and sent it. It's nice. Just wished you could attach to the trunk so you don't have hook/unhook it all the time.


Is there a part number on it?


----------



## ndavies9897 (Jul 31, 2012)

Our 2.0T Comfortline in Canada came with one as standard equipment. I will check for a part number and post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superbeatle (Nov 13, 2017)

The Part # is 3CN-867-871-2RX Canada only. we all need to call VofA and request it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

superbeatle said:


> The Part # is 3CN-867-871-2RX Canada only. we all need to call VofA and request it.


Thank you for the part #! A quick Google search shows like 10 places who have it in stock in the USA. $250 is pricy though.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Canada doesn't technically have SEL, or SEL premium trims. We have Trendline, Comfortline, Highline and Execline. My Comfortline V6 AWD came with the cover.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

It's BS that this wasn't included. We should receive vouchers once it becomes readily available.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> It's BS that this wasn't included. We should receive vouchers once it becomes readily available.


While I do think it should be included as it was an afterthought on my touareg, many competitors make it available as an accessory so I understand why they went this route

Vw Canada and vw USA could not be any more different, so that's a lost battle. 

That said, what I don't understand is why it's not available for sale yet in the usa unless you Google it.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

TeamAtlas said:


> Canada doesn't technically have SEL, or SEL premium trims. We have Trendline, Comfortline, Highline and Execline. My Comfortline V6 AWD came with the cover.


I’ll trade you my cover for 3 years of your warranty :0 we only get 4 vs your 7 :banghead:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Drive by said:


> I’ll trade you my cover for 3 years of your warranty :0 we only get 4 vs your 7 :banghead:


Thank god we get 7. I'm going to need it with the track record so far. First the cockpit in diesel mode. Now the nav is all wonky. Soon i'll get the remote start issues. And on and on.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

Just noticed that the week 45 order guide has the privacy cover retail price increased to $200. Week 41 and earlier it was listed as $195. 

It still says "Not yet orderable (availability TBA)" but HOPEFULLY the price change is actually a good sign that they are getting close to having it available and are nailing down actual production costs.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

WeeeZer14 said:


> Just noticed that the week 45 order guide has the privacy cover retail price increased to $200. Week 41 and earlier it was listed as $195.
> 
> It still says "Not yet orderable (availability TBA)" but HOPEFULLY the price change is actually a good sign that they are getting close to having it available and are nailing down actual production costs.


https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-blind-3cn8678712rx

$245 now


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

ice4life said:


> https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-blind-3cn8678712rx
> 
> $245 now


Yeah the orderable accessories in the order guide seem to all have different prices than what the parts department-type websites show. Some examples:

Side steps MSRP $635 vs. $695 in order guide
Splash guards MSRP $116 vs. $220 in order guide
Hood deflector MSRP $99 vs. $200 in order guide

Notice that for those examples the order guide price is more — I’ve so far assumed that is because it includes labor to actually install the parts. 

In the case of the cargo privacy cover it is the other way around, and it should be like 10 seconds of labor to install. So who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

WeeeZer14 said:


> Yeah the orderable accessories in the order guide seem to all have different prices than what the parts department-type websites show. Some examples:
> 
> Side steps MSRP $635 vs. $695 in order guide
> Splash guards MSRP $116 vs. $220 in order guide
> ...


Yeah those prices are port installed- so they factor in labor. However, it is almost always better to get port installed prices than dealer installed prices.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Yeah those prices are port installed- so they factor in labor. However, it is almost always better to get port installed prices than dealer installed prices.


Yes, especially if you can get supplier pricing since you then pay invoice for the port installed accessories also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Drive by said:


> I’ll trade you my cover for 3 years of your warranty :0 we only get 4 vs your 7 :banghead:



I just realized its only a 6 year, not a 7 year. It is 6/72k and it has a zillion limitations and exclusions if you read the booklet. Most things like light bulbs, and trim pieces are only covered for 1 year! That is nuts. I'd almost rather a 3/36 with no b.s. VW manipulation associated with it.


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Retractable Privacy Curtian*

Does anyone know where I can get the retractable privacy curtain that covers the rear luggage for the Atlas?


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yul,

What color was the rear cargo cover? I'd order it this second... but I have the 'Tan' interior... and wouldn't want Brown or something?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yul-Sav said:


> My mom picked one up for me and sent it. It's nice. Just wished you could attach to the trunk so you don't have hook/unhook it all the time.


The touareg did this where it would like jet up the d pillars when the tailgate was opened. But it didn't return down automatically. On my 5 wagon, the cover was electirc and would raise with a motor and lower with a motor when you opened the glass hatch or the lift gate. Miss that!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Do a search dude. There is a thread on this on the first page!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8921177-Rear-Cargo-Cover


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ugh... Yes, Ice... I know... I've read it. I googled the part number, found a dealing in the US that was selling it and ordered it. But then received a phone call from the Parts Department explaining to me that they didn't have them, that VW corp told them they weren't allowed to order it for me... AND, I wasn't allowed to order in from a Canada dealer as well. 

All of that being said... DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I MIGHT BE ABLE TO BUY ONE?





ice4life said:


> Do a search dude. There is a thread on this on the first page!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8921177-Rear-Cargo-Cover


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

RBurns237 said:


> Ugh... Yes, Ice... I know... I've read it. I googled the part number, found a dealing in the US that was selling it and ordered it. But then received a phone call from the Parts Department explaining to me that they didn't have them, that VW corp told them they weren't allowed to order it for me... AND, I wasn't allowed to order in from a Canada dealer as well.
> 
> All of that being said... DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I MIGHT BE ABLE TO BUY ONE?


 It's in that thread I gave you

https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-blind-3cn8678712rx

Having said that, on autoblog buy when you build it the factory options now include the cargo cover for $200. I'll screenshot it later. Could be why they're not making it available since they're getting ready to ship cars with it.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Friday Dec 8th there were 7 cargo covers in Canada and they were NOT available to USA dealers to order...if we can find out where they are made maybe we can get them that way. I also think its BS to not have them included, especially with the SEL Premium, but many people will be buying there Atlas as a 6-7 passenger vehicle and never be able to use it.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

I did look at the Vortex order form and it doesn't allow any orders for 2018 cars and doesn't have the Atlas listed.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Two part numbers: 3CN8678712RX and 3CN867871ZRX

I assume one is black and one is shetland, but I don't know which is which.


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

RBurns237 said:


> Yul,
> 
> What color was the rear cargo cover? I'd order it this second... but I have the 'Tan' interior... and wouldn't want Brown or something?


 it's black. I talk to the parts guy from the Canadian dealership and it's the only color.


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yul-Sav said:


> it's black. I talk to the parts guy from the Canadian dealership and it's the only color.


Yep, I called the VW dealer in Canada as well. They confirmed that they were black.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

atlas7 said:


> I did look at the Vortex order form and it doesn't allow any orders for 2018 cars and doesn't have the Atlas listed.


I don't get it?

When I go to this link it allows me to order it..

https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-blind-3cn8678712rx


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> Two part numbers: 3CN8678712RX and 3CN867871ZRX
> 
> I assume one is black and one is shetland, but I don't know which is which.


It's 2rx not zrx..


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> It's 2rx not zrx..



Ah, yes, according to this page you are correct:

https://www.vortexvwparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-blind-3cn8678712rx



jimellisvwparts.com listed both numbers, hence the confusion on my part.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

RBurns237 said:


> Ugh... Yes, Ice... I know... I've read it. I googled the part number, found a dealing in the US that was selling it and ordered it. But then received a phone call from the Parts Department explaining to me that they didn't have them, that VW corp told them they weren't allowed to order it for me... AND, I wasn't allowed to order in from a Canada dealer as well.
> 
> All of that being said... DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I MIGHT BE ABLE TO BUY ONE?


I’m in California and I ordered one in July from a Canadian dealer and they shipped it to me.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Cargo Cover or "Blind": US Availability/Color Update - Perhaps Mid December*

I talked to a Northern California dealer today 12/13/17 who said PN 3CN8678712RX is not yet available in the US, he did not know when it would be available, the color is only "Titanium Black". Yesterday a different dealer also said it was currently unavailable in the US but "his boss thought it would be available mid December 2017", again only in black. 

I refer to it as a "Blind" as that is what some of the VW accessory sites call it. None have a picture, some do not show it unless you search by the part number. The best price I have seen is $294 shipped to the dealer for pick-up.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

It is going to be a $200 factory option soon..


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes, they do... And I ordered it from two different dealers... both canceled it the very next day and said they don't have it and I cant buy it from the USA.





ice4life said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> When I go to this link it allows me to order it..
> 
> https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-blind-3cn8678712rx


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*eBay Merchant Atlas Cargo Cover Discussion*

Just FYI, I sent an email to an eBay merchant selling other VW Cargo Covers and inquired about an Atlas cover. They said they did not have one so I offered supplying dimensions for them to make it. They accepted my offer and perhaps will make a quality product, we will see. I’ll post updates as available.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

The week 50 order guide says "SOP CW10/18 (week of March 5)" - SOP = start of production - for the privacy cover now.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Chris4789 said:


> Just FYI, I sent an email to an eBay merchant selling other VW Cargo Covers and inquired about an Atlas cover. They said they did not have one so I offered supplying dimensions for them to make it. They accepted my offer and perhaps will make a quality product, we will see. I’ll post updates as available.


That sounds like a terrible idea. Just get 1 from a Canadian VW dealer like I did.


----------



## sigmachi96 (Jan 1, 2018)

*eBay posting of a privacy cover*

Just purchased one - crossing fingers the fit and quality is as good as OEM.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/232617797330


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks for the link, ordered the ebay one as well. I'll post pics and a brief review of fitment when I get it. Should be here about this time next week.

Only 2 left...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Just one left now. Ordered mine! Thanks for the find!


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Will it fit in the Luggage Compartment Storage Area?*

I’m glad some of you have ordered the Cargo Cover from the eBay vendor in post #40. This was the company I sent the dimensions to in my post #37. You guys jumped on it so fast I could not talk them into sending me one to test! 

Hopefully everyone is aware that the cover can be stowed in the “Luggage Compartment” under the floor (OM Pg. 311), which is a nice feature missing from my last SUV. 

Will this aftermarket solution fit and allow the storage area cover to completely close? 
Some pics would be great! Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Mine is scheduled for delivery this week. Will take pics once I have it in hand.


----------



## vashim66 (Nov 26, 2007)

Got a link to order directly from a canadian dealer? Or did you just call one up and talk to their parts dept?



GjR32 said:


> That sounds like a terrible idea. Just get 1 from a Canadian VW dealer like I did.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

vashim66 said:


> Got a link to order directly from a canadian dealer? Or did you just call one up and talk to their parts dept?


I just called a Canadian dealer and spoke with their parts department. I’m really happy with it but it was a lot pricier than the aftermarket one people are getting from eBay. With shipping mine was about $300 if I recall correctly. The eBay one looks very different. I guess if it does the job and you don’t really care how it looks then it’ll be fine.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

GjR32 said:


> I just called a Canadian dealer and spoke with their parts department. I’m really happy with it but it was a lot pricier than the aftermarket one people are getting from eBay. With shipping mine was about $300 if I recall correctly. The eBay one looks very different. I guess if it does the job and you don’t really care how it looks then it’ll be fine.


It would be interesting to see pictures from both owners to see differences.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

ebay version received today.

The one linked above at $105 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen...Security-Shade-Black-/232617797330?rmvSB=true 

Paid Thurs 1/4/18 received Mon 1/15/18... 1 week 4 days

Fit and finish is OEM or better. Fits the area under the floor perfectly.

Zero complaints.


----------



## alwurst (Jan 4, 2018)

*Captains chairs*

Would this work with Captains chairs in the second row? It appears that to cover completely it needs to connect to the bench seat headrests.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

only if the headrests are in the exact same position

that section (between the crossbar and the back of the seats) is flexible too, so if the seats are reclined a little they may go back to the bar and there may be coverage


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

*Anybody seen the cargo cover option on an Atlas*

We have been looking for a while and most of the older production orders do not have the cargo cover , we just put money down on a March 2018 production that has the cargo cover, cargo net , and mudflaps


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

sayemthree said:


> We have been looking for a while and most of the older production orders do not have the cargo cover , we just put money down on a March 2018 production that has the cargo cover, cargo net , and mudflaps


I presume it was an option you paid for. I got one in July of last year but I had to order from a Canadian dealer and have it shipped south of the border.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

GjR32 said:


> I presume it was an option you paid for. I got one in July of last year but I had to order from a Canadian dealer and have it shipped south of the border.


Yes it came with the car listed on the window sticker as an option. Funny most cars come with it standard


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

sayemthree said:


> Yes it came with the car listed on the window sticker as an option. Funny most cars come with it standard


It’s included on Canadian Atlas’s but not NA.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Yes and now they will NOT send it south of the Canadian border anymore, you need to order with your VIN to get it.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

atlas7 said:


> Yes and now they will NOT send it south of the Canadian border anymore, you need to order with your VIN to get it.


Did you try and buy one directly from a Canadian VW dealership? I would strongly dissuade people from getting the cheap Chinese knockoff cargo cover from eBay. It looks so bad compared to the real thing. You get what you pay for.


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

We picked up the ebay cover and it fits perfect and honestly looks just fine for $100. Fits perfect in the grooves in the side panels, clips are tight on the headrests, nice felt on the ends...

Not sure it worth more than double for an OE one.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I was thinking of picking on up from eBay also.

I went to my VW dealer and asked how much the cargo cover would be and they said it would cost $402. I asked again went I went back to pick something up thinking maybe that guy looked at it wrong but the other guy also gave me the same quote.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

Spec sheet shows the cover is not orderable; however, there are cars coming with them from the factory. I know this because a salesman tried to intercept a car for me that had one, but I was adamant there were other options I did not want on those cars. In the end we ordered (on Wednesday 04/11/2018) what we wanted from the factory, and the "privacy cover," which is how it is listed on the order sheet, shows it's not orderable but lists a price of $195 in the US. If you're in the States and they told you $402, they're obviously marking it up a bit, or a lot depending on your point of view. The cost on the order spec sheet is MSRP as well.


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> Spec sheet shows the cover is not orderable; however, there are cars coming with them from the factory. I know this because a salesman tried to intercept a car for me that had one, but I was adamant there were other options I did not want on those cars. In the end we ordered (on Wednesday 04/11/2018) what we wanted from the factory, and the "privacy cover," which is how it is listed on the order sheet, shows it's not orderable but lists a price of $195 in the US. If you're in the States and they told you $402, they're obviously marking it up a bit, or a lot depending on your point of view. The cost on the order spec sheet is MSRP as well.


I needed a cover ASAP and when I tried doing research online about finding the privacy cover shipped to me, I was getting pricing around his price also. 

I decided to just go with the ebay one because of the price discrepancy; so far so good, no complaints.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

We just picked ours up today and yes it has the cargo cover we did pay for it as an option I think it was $200 and it fits neatly under the floor when not in use


----------



## Clique (Aug 23, 2018)

Does the OEM cover have a gap between the second row seats and the cover?


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Clique said:


> Does the OEM cover have a gap between the second row seats and the cover?


Yes there is a gap, however when you have the 2nd row seats fully reclined (which I personally always do) the gap is reduced to approximately 1". I hope this helps.


----------

